# der die List eines alten Löwen ... durchschaut



## Luchjo

La siguiente frase es de la página que explica el origen de la expresión "sich in die Höhle des Löwen begeben":

_Nach einer Fabel des Äsop, in der ein Fuchs *die List eines alten Löwen*, der sich krank stellt und die Tiere bittet, ihn in seiner Höhle zu besuchen, durchschaut und nicht hingeht, weil er nur Spuren sieht, die hineinführen, aber keine, die hinausführen.

_Mi duda es: ¿no falta acaso un verbo despues de _*die List eines alten Löwen*_? ¿Por ejemplo *hat *o algo por el estilo? Gracias.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 



Luchjo said:


> La siguiente frase es de la página que explica el origen de la expresión "sich in die Höhle des Löwen begeben":
> 
> _Nach einer Fabel des Äsop, in der ein Fuchs *die List eines alten Löwen*, der sich krank stellt und die Tiere bittet, ihn in seiner Höhle zu besuchen, *durchschaut* und nicht hingeht, weil er nur Spuren sieht, die hineinführen, aber keine, die hinausführen.
> 
> _Mi duda es: ¿no falta acaso un verbo despues de _*die List eines alten Löwen*_? ¿Por ejemplo *hat *o algo por el estilo? Gracias.



El verbo es "durchschaut". 

Der Fuchs durchschaut die List = el zorro adivina la estratagema.


----------



## Luchjo

¡Mil gracias, Sowka!


----------



## Tonerl

Der Fuchs durchschaut die List = el zorro adivina la estratagema. 

Hallo Sowka !

Ich hätte eine Frage !
Könnte man diese Übersetzung  auch in dieser Form  erstellen?

Der Fuch "durchschaut" die List des alten Löwen
*El zorro "adivina las intenciones" del león viejo*

Wie gesagt, das sollte nur eine Frage sein und keinesfalls eine Korrektur deiner Übersetzung !

LG


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Tonerl 

Mit meiner Übersetzung bin ich mir selbst nicht sicher, und ich wäre für bessere Vorschläge dankbar.

Ich denke inzwischen, dass Deine Übersetzung idiomatischer ist und den Kern der Sache trifft.


----------



## Tonerl

Sowka said:


> Hallo Tonerl
> 
> Mit meiner Übersetzung bin ich mir selbst nicht sicher, und ich wäre für bessere Vorschläge dankbar.
> 
> Ich denke inzwischen, dass Deine Übersetzung idiomatischer ist und den Kern der Sache trifft.



Hallo Sowka!

Danke für Deine Antwort; es sollte ja auch nur ein "Denkmodell" sein, denn meine Intuition war eine relativ einfache:

Der Fuchs "durchschaute die (böse) Absicht" des Löwen,die auch als "List" durchginge,vorausgesetzt man hat genug Fantasie! Ich hoffe nur,dass Luchjo jetzt-ob unserer Diskussion-nicht verwirrt ist.;-)

Hasta la próxima


----------

